# Film for a 1934 Kodak Brownie



## StillImage (Jan 6, 2010)

I recently used my last roll and my supplier cannot get me anymore and I love this camera if anyone has any leads or knows where on the planet I could find some please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Actor (Jan 6, 2010)

StillImage said:


> I recently used my last roll and my supplier cannot get me anymore and I love this camera if anyone has any leads or knows where on the planet I could find some please let me know. Thanks.


I suspect the camera uses 127 film, which can be gotten from

Freestyle Photographic Supplies - Traditional Black & White Film, Paper, Chemicals, Holgas and ULF

B&W only.


----------



## StillImage (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks thats the film I need, appreciate the info a lot, only ever used B&W film in it so that works.


----------

